# Tiguan



## stevies3 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi, I'm going to be replacing the front brake pads on my 2010 Tiguan. Is there any VAG COM settings that need to be reset after replacing?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

no.

VAG-COM is needed for the rear brakes, to retract the parking brake, set the parking brake & test the parking brake


----------

